# Mite count still high after treating with Mite Away Quick Strips



## kenargo (May 13, 2014)

There has been very little proof that sugar shake can knock down varroa significantly. Unfortunately I cannot comment on another round of MAQS but if these where my hives I would go another round. If you have a screened bottom board be sure to close it off during treatment; it makes a big difference.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

When you did your treatment, was these new MAQS? Did you leave in hive for the 7 days? Did you knock down your hive to the 2 double deeps or equivalent? Placed in the middle of the brood chamber? 

The MAQS can be used as a knock down at this point with no harm. However, make sure the expiration date on it is not past.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

how many days from the day you treated? The idea with the MAQS is that it kills the male mite under the cappings, so all the female mites you are seen may not be fertile. That's the theory, now to figure out how to check the mites to see if they mated If you figure out a way you will make a fortune.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

If memory serves, MAQS instructions say NO retreatment for first 30 days after initial treatment. Locally, we follow up with something softer, like thymol or Hopguard. Interesting to read from others who have actually retreated with MAQS within a couple weeks. Off subject, half of my queens shut down for TWO weeks after MAQS (rather than one week), which can be a little worrisome this late in Sept.


----------



## Redwards (Dec 7, 2013)

I left the treatment on. I had on 5 medium boxes so that is a bit larger than 2 deeps. Perhaps it killed mites on brood but fewer on adults. I will check again this weekend and if still high I will treat with the one MAQ I have and look into oxalic acid. Thanks.


----------



## Abejas (Aug 11, 2014)

Redwards said:


> I left the treatment on. I had on 5 medium boxes so that is a bit larger than 2 deeps. Perhaps it killed mites on brood but fewer on adults. I will check again this weekend and if still high I will treat with the one MAQ I have and look into oxalic acid. Thanks.


 can you give us an update on the mites and if you switched to oxalic acid? TIA


----------

